# De Havilland Hornet.



## CharlesBronson (Sep 26, 2010)

RAF 33 Sqn Hornets filmed on Malaysia. loading bombs, ammo and rockets, excellent views of the entire aircraft on the ground and in the air.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2010)

Excellent - thanks CB 

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2010)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks CB, I'd never seen that plane before.


----------



## Milosh (Oct 7, 2010)

Good stuff CB.

Anyone know what a/c the propeller is off? (seen after 2 minutes) Looks like it might be from a late war 190 or 152.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 7, 2010)

That is one badass looking airplane.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you CB. Had heard of the craft but not ever seen one. Very cool.


----------



## renrich (Oct 8, 2010)

Very interesting film and a beautiful airplane. I wonder if they had the same problems the Mosquito had where excessive heat and humidity caused the plywood to deteriorate?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 8, 2010)

You welcome guys. The aircraft was quite impressive since it was the last generation of piston engined fighter-bombers. The argentine FMA tried to manufacture a clone of it but was stopped because the Pulqui projekt eated all teh funds.

I uploaded the longer unedited version to my channel....if somebody cares..


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR0CS_0fpYE_



> Very interesting film and a beautiful airplane. I wonder if they had the same problems the Mosquito had where excessive heat and humidity caused the plywood to deteriorate?



I think the Hornet was all metall so no problem with that.


----------



## Milosh (Oct 9, 2010)

CharlesBronson said:


> I think the Hornet was all metall so no problem with that.



_the Hornet had an unmistakeable resemblance to the Mosquito, but was smaller and "sportier". The fuselage was built of wood in much the same way as the Mosquito, but the two-spar, one-piece, laminar-flow wing was of mixed construction, with a wood and metal internal structure, an undersurface of reinforced Alcad, and a birch-ply upper skin. The Hornet was the first aircraft to feature "wood bonded to metal" construction, using a new "Redux" adhesive._

[3.0] Hornet Sea Hornet / Variant Summary


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, thanks, I was wrong after all.


----------

